

Ask HN: Twitter users - is this useful? - qrlawified

I hacked together a real time visual representation of which of twitter's topics are trending the most.  Is this useful/interesting?<p>www.twndy.com
======
dholowiski
Interesting - Absolutley. Useful? Not so sure. Although if you're job is
social media you might want to keep this up as a dashboard. I guess you could
make it useful by letting me enter a big list of search terms, then display
the matching tweets in the same format... companies might use that.

~~~
qrlawified
dholowiski - that is a great idea!

------
struppi
It looks really nice, but I am not sure what I would use it for. But maybe
that's just me. Anyway, I find the idea quite interesting!

~~~
qrlawified
Thanks for the feedback struppi!

------
pspeter3
I think it would be more useful if you could somehow display the top tweets in
each box so I could get a better sense of the topics at the same time.

~~~
qrlawified
pspeter - thanks for the feedback - what would you think about having a space
for tweets on the far left hand side of the screen as opposed to in the box?
That way you would click on any box and the tweets would appear on the left?

~~~
pspeter3
I think that would be good as long as it was very clear in the UI that that
was the expect behavior. Is there a way to get top tweets from a twitter
search?

~~~
qrlawified
Good point re UI. I can check re top tweet - that way the first thing you see
could be the top tweet...

------
ohashi
Nothing happened for me. Left it open for a few minutes and it still just said
loading.

~~~
qrlawified
ohashi - do you mind me asking what browser you were using and what country
you are in? Thanks!

~~~
ohashi
Chrome15.0.874.106 /US

~~~
qrlawified
Perfect - should be fixed now... www.twndy.com

